# My birthday and prototype nest box (need your opinions)



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

So, last Friday was my 30th birthday and I got one of these.







 
I had been kind of dragging my feet on building my nest boxes because I absolutely hate cutting plywood with a circular saw, but now that I'm properly equipped to actually be able to cut straight lines without worrying about losing any fingers I decided to get to work and this is what I came up with out of the scrap lumber that I had laying around. I don't know what I'm going to do about fronts but I'm sure if I sit around and think about it enough while drinking beer and eating pasta I should be able to come up with something.










The dimensions are 21" long x 15 3/4" deep. what do you guys think? Let me know what changes I should make before I build 5 more of them. What you're looking at in the picture is all one unit, I did that so I could save on plywood. 

Thanks Guys,
Jason


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Jason...

Sorry I can't help with the building plans...will leave that to others more knowledgeable...

CAN help drink beer and think tho...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Hey.......do you have to work tonight? The nest boxes are fine, BUT, you're going to need 2 boxes for each pair of birds. So, I think you've got 6 pair? So you need 12 next boxes. Now, if you took the middle board out and turned the box over on it's side, it would be a little over 30" long? That would be big enough for one pair. You might want to call us? or if you aren't working, I'll call you.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Oh, wait, I got that wrong. You didn't say how tall each box is. The dimensions I was talking about was the depth and that's got nothing to do with nothing. LOL
So, if the boxes are 16" tall, turned over on the side, they would be 32" wide, which would be perfect for a nest box.

PS......did you see the thread that was started for your birthday? I forgot to mention it to you.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I would also make the boxes a bit wider. Mine are about 25 inches wide and I can get two nest bowls in them. It is always good to have more boxes than pairs. I have one cock that controls 4 nest boxes and another that controls two. I have about 8 pairs in a section with 12 boxes. I have another section with 6 boxes that I have 4 pairs in. The boxes you have will work. Try two nest bowls in them. They can get croweded with youngsters and eggs. Ideal would be about 30"x15"x15". Mine are 25"x14"14".
Randy Hill


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Nice birthday present!!! I'm sure you're going to get a lot of use out of it!

Design the boxes so they are easy to clean between clutches. A raised front edge is great for keeping in bedding and babies, but a removable front edge will make cleaning a snap.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

This thread is getting better by the post!! 

Am I GLAD I'm only drinking beer and thinking!!  

How are things goin', Roxtar?? Buildin' or drinkin'????


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

Meh- Just got off work, I'll be doing both pretty soon.


----------



## piney_creek (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy belated b-day....

My boxes are almost like that...........for the fronts I cut a board that would slide in and out of the bottom, and put a front on *THAT* board that is about 6-8 inches tall. That way it can be pulled out for easy cleaning.

PINEY


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

> ..for the fronts I cut a board that would slide in and out of the bottom, and put a front on THAT board that is about 6-8 inches tall. That way it can be pulled out for easy cleaning.




any wany you could post pics of them in and out? Be much appreciated if you could, I'm deathly projectile vomiting ill right now but after I get better I'm going to reconfigure the box in the above pic to fit Renee and HFL's suggestions of making them wider. It's probably going to mean ANOTHER trip to the hardware store but oh well, I've come this far I may as well put my ead down and power through all the finishing touches.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Good luck with your build, I myself would build boxes 12"high x 24"long x 16" deep and use the "eggleston" style nest type were the box is divided into two nests so while one set of youngsters are being raised on one side, the other side will have the next clutch of eggs! Also I really don't understand why when building nest boxes some people tend to over build the strenght of the box that could support an elephant lol, 3/8" ply is fine for pigeons and use 1/8" ply for the dividers JMHO!


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

OK I scrapped the other idea and went ahead and built something like what is in the "Plans for Nestboxes" sticky at the top of this forum. I think this will work fine plus it was a lot easier to put together.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Jason,

I like the new nest boxes, they look nice and spacious. Everything is coming along nicely.  





TerriB said:


> Design the boxes so they are easy to clean between clutches. A raised front edge is great for keeping in bedding and babies, but a removable front edge will make cleaning a snap.



Hi TerriB,

We redesigned our nest boxes and put raised fronts on the boxes, using a lattice type of wood (I took from the trash bins at Home Depot). We layer it with newspaper, and fold it together and pull it out from the top with each cleaning, which has simplified the cleaning. I wish I could use Chux pads in every cubby, that would be so nice.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Nice job, looks good, the birds will love you for it! Still keep your old design and make a breeding cage out of it or whatever! Your loft is coming along just fine, always enjoy the pictures! post without pictures just doesn't cut it, again thanks for all your efforts, Happy Flying, may you have an ace bird in the first clutch of eggs!


----------

